# Moving a refrigerator through the front door



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mine came off by removing the hinge on top but the freezer door had wires and hoses that had to be disconnected too. they were for the ice and water dispenser.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fridge should fit, but measure from the back of the coil to the handle to be sure. Usually only have to remove upper hinge and pick door up out of lower. Do this standing up no need to lay it down. Sometimes it's easier to pull the three hinge pins and remove your front door to get your clearance.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

It should fit if you remove the front door. Either way, having the front door out of the way will make life easier.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't have to lay it down to remove fridge door. Doors normally come off pretty easy. If you have ice-maker in door, you will also have to unplug cable, but no big deal. 

Taking the doors off the fridge make it a little lighter and easier to maneuver. Not sure if that's a consideration in your case. 

By the way, I have always read that if you lay down a fridge, leave it upright for a day before plugging it back in.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

does the door have ice maker or water? the tube that goes through the hinge can be a problem, but not impossible. did it with my LG


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Re leaving it upright for a day after laying it on its side.

That's real conservative. This is what GE says on the subject.



> Important: If it has been necessary to transport the refrigerator on its side, it should be stood upright for an equal amount of time as it was on its side before plugging it in. If on its side for more than a day, leave standing for 24 hours before running. (If laying on its side just briefly to service, clean or adjust, just a few minutes of stand time will be enough.)


----------

